# Teen pregnancy pact! WTF??!!



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2008)

YouTube - Official: Mass. Teens Make Pregnancy Pact

what do you guys think about this??!! it's f*ckin unreal to me! i mean, i'm not a mom but i'm not oblivious to the fact that parenting isn't necessarily an easy thing. especially being a single parent. and at that age! i know sh*t happens and teens do end up pregnant but to be a teen and actually PLAN it is what's beyond me!!! one of the comments they made about it was that they thought it was "glamorous" to be pregnant..... wow. that's all i can say. and the alleged "homeless man" being the father, it could very well be true but i don't think it is. i think it's somebody (more than likely the same age as the girls) they know who chose to be the sperm donor and remain off in the cut. the homeless man bit is just a cover up for him.
this is just wild to me......


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2008)

yes i'm replying to my own post. lol!!!
how f*cking dumb can these girls be???!!!!!

i can't even stop watching the video. i mean seriously. i can't imagine myself, 10 years ago sitting around with my friends like "man we should all just get pregnant at the same time because being pregnant and a mom is so f'n glamorous"..............

at 17 i was worrying about how my school pics was gonna turn out and if the guy on the football team was gonna ask me to go with him! lol! i mean that was the depth of my life at 17! not trying to get pregnant!!

like i said, teen pregnancy does happen because life in general happens. but damn, planning it?????????????????????????????


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 23, 2008)

Times have changed, i'm 19 ans preg, which is still considered 'adolescent pregnancy' (untill you're 20) and i didn't plan it out...
i think the young girls think it's glamourous to be pregnant because glamourous hollywood makes it look that way... well let me tell you... it's kind of a pain in the ass at first, i don't see anything glamourous about me right now besides my make up....seriously.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW that is messed up! Those girls reallllly need a hobby.... 
And dont they know how much raising a child costs? What do their parents have to say about this? 

This really blows my mind! The last thing I wanted when I was 17 was a baby!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_Times have changed, i'm 19 ans preg, which is still considered 'adolescent pregnancy' (untill you're 20) and i didn't plan it out...
i think the young girls think it's glamourous to be pregnant because glamourous hollywood makes it look that way... well let me tell you... it's kind of a pain in the ass at first, i don't see anything glamourous about me right now besides my make up....seriously._

 

times have changed and i think since it's more acceptable now than it's been in previous years that's why these broads think it's the cool thing to do and they have no idea what they're in for.

yea, 19 is adolescent but the HUGE diff between u and those broads is that you didn't plan. i don't know you but you more than likely didn't sit around daydreaming about how "glam" pregnancy is and just decide to to have a baby.

sh*t happens. they arent the first and won't be the last teen pregnancy but to take it so lightly is the biggest mistake. i mean, this is a human that's gonna be depending on them for EVERYTHING and i KNOW they have absolutely no idea what they're in for.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Jun 23, 2008)

Actually...I knew this was coming.
Last year, with all the media attention on baby bumps ...being in fashion, the big thing...they /totally/ have been glamorizing the baby bumps. I knew that more young girls would be vying to get pregnant soon. 

It's funny, the media now is like "why? why would girls /do/ this?"  

:: sigh ::  

It's not just the media...though I do think it plays a bigger part than most realize. I also think.... the idea of having someone who /has/ to love you (the way girls might think about a baby)...is very appealing to young ones who have little concept of the true and HUGE responsibilities of guiding a human being into adulthood.  Many girls also grow up feeling unloved at home, not seen or understood...and I can see how easy it would be for someone so young to make this terrible choice to get pregnant.

It's very sad.  Very sad.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 23, 2008)

That's some dumb shiet...

I was talking to my nephew's mom (my brothers ex) last night about being a teen mom.  She was 15 when she had her first kid.  Now she's 21 with 3 kids!  And I found out that her bf is now in prison.  
She was telling me how her oldest son (my nephew) is more of a "brother" to her b/c they grew up together.  haha, I'm laughing b/c it's true.

She loves her kids but it's way too stressful to raise a kid on your own.  When she wants to go out to parties or clubs, she calls me to watch her son.  And for those teens that let their parents raise the babies... that's not fair, it was YOUR fault that you got pregnant.  I know too many teens that are doing this... and I feel sorry for the kid (but maybe it's better for someone else to raise the kids).  

I personally believe that the government should step in and take away these babies from their teen parents.  There are so many families that would love to adopt a baby (and who actually have the money and time to raise a child).

Another thing is... anyone who has SEX, should always consider the fact that they CAN get pregnant!  
When I was in high school, I was sooo worried & scared about getting pregnant.  My friends always reminded me that I can get pregnant!  So for my senior year, I promised myself that I would NOT have sex (I didn't want to mess up and not graduate).  That that was a great thing!  I kept myself busy... I got a job, a car, started tattooing!!  
Ever since then, I always thought... be in a low-income situation (b/c of the cost of kids) or become succesful with loads of cash ?!?!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 23, 2008)

i agree hollywood glamourized pregnancy. what these girls dont realize is those celebs have millions and most hire people to pretty much raise their babies for them.

u know they just want a baby to play dress up with. they even used men just to get pregnant. their selfish fools. i felt unloved at home when i was a teenager too and would have never done something as stupid as this.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah, at my school there was enough teen pregnancy to start a DAY CARE at the school... the smart girls arent worried about being a mom at a young age, it's the stupid immature girls see other older women with them and want them... it's the girls who basically can't make thier own decisions...
a little FYI for them... babies arent accessories...here in CA there are A LOT of programs to help with mothers who cant afford everything...and its all free... like WIC pays for healthy food and baby formula.. so some STUPID girls think that this is another reason to have a child...
i'm personally against abortion as far as my own body goes, because i don't want to mess up any chance of being preg. again, but these girls should be pressured into abortion like they are pressured into having sex, is what i think...the only reason i think this way is because my younger sister was preg. @ 15 and had one, and it was horrible.. so i'm all for it for other little girls who don't know what they're REALLY doing.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlsaidwhat* 

 
_Actually...I knew this was coming.
Last year, with all the media attention on baby bumps ...being in fashion, the big thing...they /totally/ have been glamorizing the baby bumps. I knew that more young girls would be vying to get pregnant soon. 

It's funny, the media now is like "why? why would girls /do/ this?" 

:: sigh :: 

It's not just the media...though I do think it plays a bigger part than most realize. I also think.... the idea of having someone who /has/ to love you (the way girls might think about a baby)...is very appealing to young ones who have little concept of the true and HUGE responsibilities of guiding a human being into adulthood. Many girls also grow up feeling unloved at home, not seen or understood...and I can see how easy it would be for someone so young to make this terrible choice to get pregnant.

It's very sad. Very sad._

 
i agree. they obviously don't consider the hardships that can and will follow. all they see is the "glitz" and "glam" of it. and considering they aren't famous, they won't even be seeing that side of it either. lol!

it's just very sad and i think some of it does stem from something in their childhood due to possilbe negligence of the parents or them rebelling.

i think what just baffles me is the fact that it was a big group decision. i'm sure they aren't the only ones who have wanted to get pregnant on purpose but i just never thought a situation where a whole big @ss group of girls just sat around and planned it out, ya kno??


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_here in CA there are A LOT of programs to help with mothers who cant afford everything...and its all free... like WIC pays for healthy food and baby formula.. so some STUPID girls think that this is another reason to have a child..._

 
Oh yeah, I´ve known girls like that, they´ll be like they don´t know who the baby daddy is, are pretty much homeless and still wanna have kids, JUST BECAUSE THE STATE WILL TAKE CARE OF IT...  damn...that´s just plain stupid.
I´m just gonna say, U.S shouldn´t give any kind of help like the WIC etc.. 
 In my country there´s none, nada, zero  help to people, even if you´re pregnant and don´t have money , for THAT reason girls are way more conscious on having kids,and using protection, because they know if they get pregnant they´re pretty much screwed, ´cause they won´t get any money.

I found this article about teen pregnancy rates in the US.

Teen Pregnancy Rates in The United States


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2008)

pathetic


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 23, 2008)

Idiots...I hope none of these girls is allowed to have an abortion - they should have to live with the consequences of their decisions.  Yes, I said consequences because in this instance, these morons got pregnant on purpose.  I heard one even went out and had sex with a 24-year-old homeless man just to be a part of this "group".  It would be totally awesome if the state refused to give these girls any aid (should they try and apply for it) because what they did was wholly irresponsible and an absolute slap in the face for young mothers who accidentally ended up in the same situation.

BABIES AREN'T AN ACCESSORY!!  If you're that desperate for love and attention, get a DOG!!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 25, 2008)

I totally agree that hollywood glamorizes pregnancy, i mean with all the celebs (who are teens or barely out of their teens) getting pregnant and showing off their baby bumps im sure it looks really appealing to teens who worship celebrities.. Even movies like Juno kinda glamorize it.. have y'll seen the promos on ABC Family for The Secret Life of the American Teenager? It looks like its actually a realistic depiction of how hard teen pregnancy actually is, like the line in the promo where she goes "it wasnt fun or like what you see in the movies,"... it seems like their definitely not gonna glamourize anything


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_I totally agree that hollywood glamorizes pregnancy, i mean with all the celebs (who are teens or barely out of their teens) getting pregnant and showing off their baby bumps im sure it looks really appealing to teens who worship celebrities.. Even movies like Juno kinda glamorize it.. have y'll seen the promos on ABC Family for The Secret Life of the American Teenager? It looks like its actually a realistic depiction of how hard teen pregnancy actually is, like the line in the promo where she goes "it wasnt fun or like what you see in the movies,"... it seems like their definitely not gonna glamourize anything_

 
i hope any teenagers that are doing it on purpose because of the "glam" watch this. it may not be real but it's inspired from real life. it's just crazy!


----------



## pratbc (Jun 25, 2008)

I gave birth to my son at 25 and STILL wasn't ready!  These girls need to live the life of a mother for a few days and some will surely change their minds. Like others mentioned, a baby is not an accessory like a pair of shoes or a purse that you can just stick in the back of your closet when you do not want to wear it anymore.  It is a FULL TIME commitment- especially if you are a single mother.  What's going to happen when they turn 18 or 21 and want to go out to the clubs with their friends?  You can't take a child with you.  Your entire life changes when you become a mother.  Having my son is the best thing that ever happened to me, but it did require many sacrifices- most of which I do not think a 15 year old is ready to give up.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_I gave birth to my son at 25 and STILL wasn't ready! These girls need to live the life of a mother for a few days and some will surely change their minds. Like others mentioned, a baby is not an accessory like a pair of shoes or a purse that you can just stick in the back of your closet when you do not want to wear it anymore. It is a FULL TIME commitment- especially if you are a single mother. What's going to happen when they turn 18 or 21 and want to go out to the clubs with their friends? You can't take a child with you. Your entire life changes when you become a mother. Having my son is the best thing that ever happened to me, but it did require many sacrifices- most of which I do not think a 15 year old is ready to give up._

 
SERIOUSLY! i'm 26 (27 bound) and just had and issue with pregnancy and all i could think about is how NOT READY i am. what the hell does a 15 year old think they're gonna do. it's different if it happens by mistake but to do it on purpose is going into it ass backwards. they aren't even thinking about the NO SOCIAL LIFE aspect of it. the sleepless nights. a lot of my friends have babies whether it's their first or their second and the main thing in common with them that i hear about are the 3-4 hours of sleep they get a night. waking up at 2 in the morning just have to get back up at 6. wow. or anytime they want to do something it all depends on whether they can find a sitter or not. even for married couples or if it's just bf/gf it's still a struggle and a huge adjustment because every decision you make is based on that child now.


----------



## keirii (Jun 26, 2008)

wow..bizarre.  i can't understand this at all.  i've only just turned 18 but the thought of getting pregnant at ALL (let alone on purpose) just makes me feel sick.  do they understand that they're creating an actual human?


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jun 26, 2008)

i got pregnant at 18 and gave birth to my son at 19.. and it has been the hardest part of my WHOLE short life. i am going to be 21 in a few days, and its still tough. NOBODY knows what its like until you actually have the child there with you. i do blame a part of the teen pregnancy boom on hollywood, the images they glorify stick to people. those girls who have actually given birth, are eating their words now.. because its harder than you will ever know. there is no "right" age to have a baby, its hard at any age no matter what.. that is a PERSON you are entirely responsible for.. yes even when they crap all over you or throw their juice cup half way across the room and it spills every where.. i actually try to steer my younger friends away from sex at a young age, because it just causes problems period!

.. just a few words from am actual teenage mom.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ha! Someone give these girls a reality check.   Its glamourous?  For the short while your hormones take over and you feel sexy, then you get big, get stretch marks on your tummy and breasts,  its super glamourous after you give birth and you are depressed or emotional for months.  Bleed for 5 weeks after the birth, can't have sex for 6, and then you don't even feel like having it because you are so tired or turned off by your new and improved body, ha.  Nope no more late nights with your friends or partying till dawn.  Taking care of a dog or cat is work and they are basically self sufficient.  All the money goes to diapers, then you have to get on government assistance and there is no time or money for college unless you get a grant or loan, but who's gonna take care of baby?  Surely not your 6 years behind on the maturity scale hubby or boyfriend if your lucky he is still around by then.   Hmm, then you could pawn off your kid on your parents if they are nice enough and imagine the guilt, but you don't have guilt at that age for the most part because you are a self centered teenager that thinks the world revolves around you.   I had my first kid at 21, and hell no i wasn't ready. i wished i'd waited on all my kids and i'm 27 now!  It's a daily struggle and i missed out on some things i know, i can't imagine doing it at 17.... and that isn't even a healthy age to get pregnant, you are still developing, and your baby could turn out wrong.  Plus do you really know how to take care of your pregnant self at that age and go to regular prenatal checkups?  I really didn't know how to eat properly at that age and probably borderline anorexic.  I'm sure there are a few girls that are smart and have good guidance when they get pregnant at such a young age, but do you really even know who you are so young?


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 27, 2008)

What i don't get is, how can pregnancy be made out to seem glamorous? :S

I'm 16 and i'm not this stupid. How f*cking immature do you have to be to think being pregnant is cool? WTF.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i hope any teenagers that are doing it on purpose because of the "glam" watch this. it may not be real but it's inspired from real life. it's just crazy!_

 
Me too!! I'm sure that the show will attract alot of teens cause it does look entertaining (and btw, its by the creator of 7th heaven which i happened to looove) and hopefully they will see that there is nothing at all cool, trendy or glamorous about teen pregnancy..

I agree with everything yall are saying in this thread... I mean i'm 23 and i recognize that i am still far too self centered to have children. I had a dog in college and even that was a stretch.. These girls' desire to have kids must be because they just want someone that will unconditionally love them...and i guess they think that they will love it so much that it wont matter that they have to give up their lives and future..I mean not that they wouldn't love their child but yall know what i'm saying...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_What i don't get is, how can pregnancy be made out to seem glamorous? :S

I'm 16 and i'm not this stupid. How f*cking immature do you have to be to think being pregnant is cool? WTF._

 

well, unfortunately there are some chicks that for whatever reason think it's glam. they just see the famous women (i.e angelina, halle, nicole richie, ashlee, jessica alba) having babies and see them smiling and happy and then entertainment shows and magazines always talking about "baby bumps" and where these women shop for the kids, etc. and they think it's the in-thing. a lot of chicks get wrapped up in hollywood and even if they're not in it they want to be just like those women. like jumping on the bandwagon because now the "cool thing to do is have babies". they don't realize that these women are financially able to take care of a kid, most of them are married and if not they have long-term boyfriends. even if they don't have either they can hire nannies to help them. these broads don't understand that side of it. they don't grasp the fact that there is a HUMAN BEING who will now be depending on them for EVERYTHING.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 27, 2008)

Well i'd say who gives a dam about their sleepless nights and such, when you have a 4 month old screaming at you at 4am and you have work and school the next day they'll know.  I was a young mom not even 20 years.  And you know everyday its hard, im 22 and its not getting easier, im going to be like only 29 when shes a teenager, it scares me because im still a teen and i know about the mood swings i gave to my mom, and the boys omg....

Just hope they raise their kids well, you dont want a repeat of teen pregnancy with them, hope they become good people, and hopefully they go to college, its one thing to sort of "ruin" (kids are awesome but not when your 15) your life but lets hope they dont ruin their childrens.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 27, 2008)

actually, with the economy the way it is, alot of young single girls are purposely getting pregnant to ensure they will still get a check even if they can't find jobs. at least, i know of this happening in california. thanks, welfare.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_actually, with the economy the way it is, alot of young single girls are purposely getting pregnant to ensure they will still get a check even if they can't find jobs. at least, i know of this happening in california. thanks, welfare._

 
wow.  someone needs to explain to them that welfare checks aren't very much money especially when you are splitting it with a baby.  It's so not worth it!!
Why don't they just start acting crazy and get a disability check.


----------



## frocher (Jun 29, 2008)

.........


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 29, 2008)

I am not surprised at all. I think its silly to have made a pregnancy pact. they are in for a rude awakening.

That being said: I went to a high school and many girls in each grade were pregnant or had a baby. These girls get a lot of attention. Its also kind of like, you are living the adult life already, you're starting a family. Plus you have the babies dad....its just like you get a lot of attention, almost like you are the hot topic in school. A lot of people like that. To be honest, when I got pregnant I was 17 and had just became a senior in HS. I didnt know what to do but a part of me did feel like I would have gotten a lot of attention and would have been the talk of my school. But I only told a handful of people and I decided not to keep my baby. It was the right choice for me because I was soooo young. I can't imagine being able to finish high school with a baby being born, and taking my State Boards exam with a baby....I just wouldnt have been able to do it. Things are NOT glamorous...but teens dont care because they want to live that life. Nobody realizes how hard it will be.

It was the right choice for me. I am glad I'm not a teen mom. After that mistake I made, I am trying to be more careful and I dont really want kids for at least another 5 or 6 years. I want to live my life as a young woman, plus I am trying to stop being so selfish...I can be selfish at times and that doesnt work out when you are a mom.


----------

